# Gathering Clouds-Right Punch



## MJS (May 29, 2008)

> 1. An attacker at 12 o'clock in a left fighting stance throws a right reverse punch.
> 
> 2. Step your left foot to 10:30 into a left neutral bow facing 12 o'clock as you simultaneously execute a left inward parry to the outside of your attacker's right arm and a right inward vertical middle knuckle rake to your attacker's right ribs.
> 
> ...


 
Posting this for discussion.  Is this how you do the technique?  Do you do anything different?  If so, what changes/differences do you do?

For myself, I do the technique just the way its done above, with the exception of the right 2 finger hook to the eyes.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (May 29, 2008)

Outward handsword prior to the collapsing inward elbow. I also pick specific targets on the ribs and bladder meridian, and emphasize an 8th-beat offset rhythm in the elbow as a sandwich...left inward palm-heel to bladder meridian, lands a split second prior to the inward elbow.

Footwork...I do the left foot step to 10:30 with the parry & simultaneous knuckle rake, but follow it immediately with a push-drag wide kneel timed as a knee strike with my right knee inside theirs. Then, the travelling (right) leg settles into their space as the outward handsword/collapsing elbow with left inward palm heel drum roll initiates.

I also do the fish-hook to the eyes, and couple with a scoop that glides up the inside of their thigh to the groin, and exits the strike with a frictional pull to the thigh of the destabilized right leg (clanged into with the traveling right knee from the kneel).

For the hand paths of travel, I also use more of a subtle figure-8, rather than linear return/reverse paths. Makes for a better flow in the movement, and facilitates greater "whhhooppppp!" in the power rip.

If I can find a dummy for a youtube post...

Dave


----------



## DavidCC (May 29, 2008)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> If I can find a dummy for a youtube post...
> 
> Dave


 
c'mon Dr. Dave, we know you have a new student, and she would probably love the attention hee hee...


----------



## kenpofighter (May 31, 2008)

Very similar. The middle knuckle rake we save for form version (form 4), instead we rake with our four knuckles (fist formed like a Chinese fist) across the ulna. I would also be in a cat stance while doing the chop. And # 5 and 6 we do not do at all right now.


----------

